# which NF type is most guided by reason?



## ach (Dec 28, 2015)

which nf type is the most guided by reason?


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

Supposedly the ones who have extroverted thinking or introverted thinking as their relief function.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd say INFJ would be most guided by reason. Generally we're pretty reserved and take a step back before deciding on things. Ni-Fe-Ti keeps us pretty level headed in most situations and rarely does the rash/bold Se ever come out to play.


----------



## Happy about Nothing. (Mar 24, 2011)

I would tend to agree with INFJ


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark (Feb 10, 2016)

I also agree on INFJ, I know one personally and he can easily come off as some sort of NT.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Probably INFJs. They're like the most thinking of any feeling type.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Infj.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

The Judging dominant types, right? INFP and ENFJ
Because thinking and feeling are the rational functions, whereas Ni is perceiving. 
The NF most guided by logical reason would be Ti or Te tertiary depending on your way of looking at it.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Infp. Only problem is that they are in most times too guided. And that they are less guided in their thoughts and imagination.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

I agree with you _Tetsuo Shima_. INFJs are good thinkers but sometimes they are lost in their theories and become very unrealistic. They are quite objective thinkers but when they are being really one-sided it is really hard for them to realize that.


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

I would also say INFJ. I sometimes have trouble extinguishing them from INTJs.


----------



## cotti (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd say INFJ; I don't know any ENFJs in real life though.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

IME, I guess either ENFJ or INFJ.


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

ENFJ??? I don't know if I'd categorize myself as guided by reason, being grounded, or having good judgment of character due to my primary functions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundown (Feb 24, 2012)

All I have to add to this discussion at this time is that as a male ENFP (Te tertiary, overdeveloped) I have been called by more than one person the "most reasonable" person they have ever met. I would not consider myself guided by reason, however.

Reason is for post-action analysis to arrive at better generally applicable theoretical thought to allow for more effective actions/decisions/behaviors decisions in the future, as well as to determine my own fears, errors and biases so that I can resolve them, or at least account for them, in future situations. My motivations however, are determined by Ne and Ti, with Te being more of a tool to improve the efficacy of my thoughts and actions.

I wonder if people with Ti as their tertiary function feel similarly?


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

INFJ. My Ti is hardcore. Other INFJs I know have hardcore Ti's. Ti FTW


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

ENFP: their Ne provides an open mind, which leaves alot of room for critical thinking and rethinking their opinions.


----------



## shylet_violet (Mar 16, 2016)

I would assume INFJ for their introverted think and introverted intuition but...

Sent from my HP Slate 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

Scarlet.Black said:


> I agree with you _Tetsuo Shima_. INFJs are good thinkers but sometimes they are lost in their theories and become very unrealistic. They are quite objective thinkers but when they are being really one-sided it is really hard for them to realize that.


A good INFJ will listen to others and include their feelings in their judgement (Fe). An INFJ who doesn't consult with others would be ignoring an important tool in their lives.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

In my limited experience, ENFJ.


----------

